# Boot Logo



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know which folder the boot logo resides in? I'm speaking of the first thing you see that says 'Cyanogen' and' loading' underneath.

Thanks


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

There was a thread in here a bit back... just search for boot animation or ICS boot ani or something along those lines. I installed the ICS boot animation a few months back, so I know for sure it is floating around in here...


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

He's looking for the splash image not the boot animation. I don't know if the splash image can be changed on the user's end.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, misunderstood which animation. I'm going to assume it's too far embeded to mess with...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

Xron over at XDA said that the Cyanogen Splash image is coded into the kernel. So it looks like that's unchangeable unless you want to get into compiling your own kernel.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

for the first logo (the HP one) you have to change it from WebOS, for the 2nd one (the CM7 animation) i used Rom Toolbox.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> for the first logo (the HP one) you have to change it from WebOS, for the 2nd one (the CM7 animation) i used Rom Toolbox.


Nope, I'm talking about the Cyanogenmod that pops up before the animation.


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

As far as I know it is a tga image in /boot. The file name is for example *moboot.splash.2.6.35-palm-tenderloin.tga* where *2.6.35-palm-tenderloin* would let moboot know that its the splash for *uImage.2.6.35-palm-tenderloin*.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ne0phyte said:


> As far as I know it is a tga image in /boot. The file name is for example moboot.splash.2.6.35-palm-tenderloin.tga where "2.6.35-palm-tenderloin" would let moboot know that its the splash for uImage.2.6.35-palm-tenderloin.


Thanks, I'll go have a look at that.


----------

